# RNS 810 Removal & Bluetooth installation



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm hoping to replace my Fiscon hands-free phone system with an OEM VW Premium Bluetooth system.
I have purchased the VW bluetooth module and now need to fit it, but I'm stuck at the very basics - how to remove the RNS 810 ?

Does anyone know the technique to remove it or have a schematic diagram please ? I'm a bit concerned about breaking the wooden surround.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Rob,

The factory instructions for RNS-810 removal are not very explicit: while referring to the instructions for removal of the older central display, they say "Descriptions apply also accordingly to the control unit for front display and information control panel for vehicles 11.08 on".

So, it seems that we just apply the same guidance given by Michael starting at post #2 in the TOC thread Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton and the supplementary post #5 in the thread XM Radio.

The tools required, according to VW, are those below:

Cheers,
Chris


*T10039 dual tool - metal lever and plastic wedge*










*T3370 - a kind of prising grip*








images (c) Volkswagen


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks very much Chris.

Here are some photos of how I got the RNS810 out:


*1. Prised the wood surround out. I gently started at the bottom corners and made my way up until it all popped off*












*2. Wiggled it off the ashtray doors*












*3. The temperature sensor at the bottom needs to be removed as there is a screw behind it*












*4. Then just need to undo the 4 front screws, then the unit can be pulled out.*











P.S. Before you start - Put the parking brake on, put the shifter into "S" and put a cloth or towel between the shifter and the RNS810 as there is a sharp metal bracket at the bottom of the unit which could scratch as it is pulled out.

I found I needed some more connectors, aerial and different microphone, so I have put it back for now and I'll have another go in a few weeks. 
I'll keep you posted.

Rob


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Rob,

Thanks for posting the RNS-810 photos, they are a good resource.

For reference in this thread, here are the two Phaeton central displays shown for comparison. As far as I know they have the same dimensions, so any difference seen in the photos is simply perspective distortion.

Chris


*Production pre-November 2008*










*Production post-November 2008*








image (c) eBay


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

I have been going round in circles trying to get my OEM bluetooth module to work. I'm sure I have set everything up correctly through VCDS and I'm pretty sure the wiring harness adapter is correct. The RNS810 identifies that the module is connected but I just can't get the Bluetooth to function. 

So I'm thinking perhaps I need a different module. I have a 3C8 035 730 B (9W4/9ZU/9ZZ), but it may be that I need a 7P6 035 730 F (9W7/9W8).

I was therefore wondering if one day, anyone with a RNS810 with the factory fitted Bluetooth phone prep happens to be looking in your electronics compartment above your boot you could have a look at the type of bluetooth module fitted to your car ? I know I could be waiting for a while .....


Cheers,
Rob

p.s. 
There is a useful guide to what all these confusing numbers mean here : http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Telephone_Retrofitting


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, I've just checked on a past scan of my car.
I've got the RNS fitted with factory bluetooth although it doesn't stream music, it makes calls and displays texts etc.
The part number i have is 3Doo35385b.
It's coded as 0020141.

I hope that helps.

Stefan


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Rob,

Those parts 3C8 035 730B and 7P6 035 730F list for numerous VAG vehicles, such as CC, Touareg, Octavia and Superb, but not for the Phaeton.

Stefan's part 3D0 035 385B lists for 2009-2010 Phaeton. The sequence was like this:

== 3D0 035 385 for factory production from start of 2009 model up to May 2009, for build codes 9ZF and 9ZW, part dropped on 1st Aug 2009
== 3D0 035 385A for factory production up to Nov 2009, part dropped on 1st May 2010
== 3D0 035 385B current


Build code 9ZF = Mobile Phone prep with hands-free
Build code 9ZW = Mobile Phone prep


Chris


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Fantastic info. Thanks guys. 

VW want £2500 for a module


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

A similar part is used in the Bentley CGT. I expect you can persuade those folks to sell you one for double that! 

Chris


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

I finally sourced a Phaeton UHV Premium Bluetooth module 3D0035730B and I am again stumped - It will not recognise a phone to pair with. 

With a VCDS scan, I get the following fault:

*Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 035 730 B HW: 3D0 035 730 B
Component: Telefon 012 0825 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603464350
Coding: 020103000100010000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 123 00023
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A02705
ROD: N/A
VCID: 1B35817B123924E69E-804E

No ASAM data for: "EV_UHVPremi" () 
1 Fault Found:
9458451 - ROD - Unknown Error Code 
- 00 [009]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 8
Mileage: 88377 km
Date: 2015.12.10
Time: 11:12:27
*

Now, I have heard of ASAM tea  , but I've never heard of ASAM data. Any ideas ?

The VCDS "Long coding helper" is not much help, so I was wondering if anyone with the same unit could possibly tell me their "Long Code" so that I might try it with mine.

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Rob,
I have just retrived this piece of info that you might find useful. It comes from a 2013 3.0TDI.

Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 035 730 B HW: 3D0 035 730 B
Component: Telefon 012 0825
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603384588
Coding: 020103000100010000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00023
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A02705
ROD: N/A
VCID: 1B350DE712F30EC0D4E
No ASAM data for: "EV_UHVPremi" ()
No fault code found.

Funny enough it is missing some ASAM data too...

Gabriel


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Perfect ! Thank you very much Gabriel.
It looks like I have the same code as you.

Is there something else I need to do to get the module functional ? The RNS810 recognises that the module is fitted, but I just can't get it to pair with a phone i.e. the phones do not "see" the module when I do a bluetooth search.

Edit: after leaving the unit connected overnight, I came back to find that the MFD now recognised the module, so I could activate the bluetooth through that. It all works now except that there is no audio when dialling out :banghead:
I'm not sure now if it is a wiring, software or hardware fault. But given that VCDS shows a fault, I think it must be hardware.


----------



## sjc123456789 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like you've been through the mill here!

When I bought my car one of the criteria was that they would fit the oem Bluetooth - this was forgot over time and the salesman who agreed left...... So no Bluetooth.

I've a Micky mouse unit but would really like an oem system - once you're up and working would you fancy doing another ?

All the best, simon


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Simon, 
I feel I am tantalisingly close. I'll let you know if I have ssuccess.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> Hi Simon,
> I feel I am tantalisingly close. I'll let you know if I have ssuccess.


Hi,

Sorry for being late to this thread...

Not wanting to do anything to dishearten you here, but there are 2 versions of the RNS810, one fitted GP2 and a more powerful version fitted to the GP3. It needed more CPU to support the Google Maps integration.
When fitted in the factory the GP2 Bluetooth unit is poor, only supports RSAP, whereas the GP3 unit support HFP RSAP and is a much better unit.
Now, as far as compatibility goes, I am not certain if you can mix these two, also not saying you can't you just ought to be aware that a RNS810 is not always an RNS810. The important part is that the unit you now have was never fitted together with your head unit s far as I can tell. (or I have completely read your post wrong, and you have a GP3?)

The base software used in the GP2 RNS810 is much inferior to the GP3 and on its own code branch, it has known issues that will never be fixed (mostly relating to the reversing camera option)

Not sure all this helps you at this stage, but may help with the issues you currently have.

My GP3 coding is a little different, but I have the additional privacy handset. (also I have no ASAM errors)

Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C8-035-730-A.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 035 730 A HW: 3D0 035 730 A
Component: Telefon 010 0422 
Revision: -------- Serial number: nnnnnnnn
Coding: 020100000100011000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00022
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremiPhaet A01002
ROD: EV_UHVPremiPhaet.rod
VCID: 1A3BCE1A1DF419CE759-804F

Mine is an early GP3, so I have the 'A' suffix unit not the 'B' suffix unit.

Good luck with it all.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

*Is the RNS 810 NA Compatible?*

As the title asks, is the RNS 810 compatible with NA Phaetons?


I am trying to find a _factory_ upgrade that will be compatible with all U.S. Phaetons without modification (to the cars). 


I believe that at some point Phaetons went to 100% CAN Protocol. The VCDS menu lists Phaeton from 2002~2006 and 2007 >.

Is 2007 when Phaetons went to CAN?

Does that affect the infotainment as well? Did the wiring (to the Infotainment) change because of CAN Protocol?


I thought the Touareg unit was the same, but I can find no part number compatibility. 

The 2006 U.S. Phaeton part number 3D0035008QX5W8 doesn't cross to anything else in the U.S. Volkswagen National eStore and doesn't cross to anything at all in PartsBase.org

The parts number that PartsBase.org shows for the 2006 U.S. unit 3D0035007 only crosses to the U.S. Phaeton to 2006 and the European Phaeton to 2007.

The European Phaeton units in PartsBase.org only cross to Phaetons. I tried all versions (2002-2007, 2008-2009, 2009-2010 and 2011-2013). 

Thanks for any insight into this. 

-Eric


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> As the title asks, is the RNS 810 compatible with NA Phaetons?
> 
> 
> I am trying to find a _factory_ upgrade that will be compatible with all U.S. Phaetons without modification (to the cars).
> ...


Hi Eric, 

Sadly not, not really. This is apparently mostly due to the change in CAN BUS version, from 1 to 2 and that the 810 has no channels/functionality for HVAC in the unit itself, these are now 'outside' the unit. I know someone has tried, but I believe the project was abandoned as it was not possible to make the car do what it needed to do with the RNS810.

Regards,

J


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Realist42 said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> Sadly not, not really. This is apparently mostly due to the change in CAN BUS version, from 1 to 2 and that the 810 has no channels/functionality for HVAC in the unit itself, these are now 'outside' the unit. I know someone has tried, but I believe the project was abandoned as it was not possible to make the car do what it needed to do with the RNS810.
> 
> ...


Thanks Johan. 

-Eric


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for the really usefeful info Johan. 

I hope you don't mind that I will use your scan & Gabriel's for Ross Tech to look at to see if they have any clues.
My P is a late 2011 GP3, so I think my RNS810 should be up to scratch. 

It is curious that your module uses a 3C8-035-730-A.clb label

Cheers, Robbie


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> Thank you very much for the really usefeful info Johan.
> 
> I hope you don't mind that I will use your scan & Gabriel's for Ross Tech to look at to see if they have any clues.
> My P is a late 2011 GP3, so I think my RNS810 should be up to scratch.
> ...


Sure, no problem, happy to help if I can. 

Regards,

Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Finally, success 

I have got an OEM bluetooth unit to work after many, many hours of work. (I've lost count of the number of times I've pulled out the RNS810.) 

My last attempt did not work as the second hand module (3D0035730B) was defective and sent me on a wild goose chase. So I got a refund and searched the world for another. I could only find the previous version (3D0035730A) on Allegro.pl.

To cut a long story short, I got the cable from carsystems.pl. 
http://www.carsystems.pl/bluetooth-wiring-plug-play-sds-1-5m,id158.html

I had to modify that cable slightly to get the microphone wires in the right place - I moved two aux audio wires (which were redundant and connected to nothing) over to the microphone pins (1 and 7) on the "multipin connector 3" (green block) - You will see what I mean when you pull the large quad connector off the back of the RNS810.
Useful info: www.my-gti.com/1313/volkswagen-rcd-510-pin-assignments

I got a cheap aerial off ebay and routed it up inside the B-pillar and I put the bluetooth module in the glove box, next to the CD changer.

After a bit of fiddling with VCDS Adaptation and Long Coding it works fine. 
Useful info : http://www.my-gti.com/2807 
I needed to set "Byte 3 Antenna diagnostic" to inactive and set Adaptation to get bluetooth "Sniff" mode on.

Thank you to all those on this fantastic forum who have helped me with information.

So despite the VW dealer saying it could not be done - it canopcorn:


----------



## sjc123456789 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Brilliant - well done that man.*

Just going to read in detail how you've done it, think I'd like to do the same.

Regards Simon


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Good luck Simon. If you need further info, just ask. The hardest bit now will be sourcing the bluetooth module.
Robbie.

P.s. Be very careful, there is a 3D0035730B for sale on Allegro.pl with item number 5815316510. I believe this is the faulty one I returned as there are marks on it identical to the one I had. It is also the same seller.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Hi,

Can you share the coding you ended up with? Just curious how it differs from mine.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Sure Johan, here it is:

Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C8-035-730-A.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 035 730 A HW: 3D0 035 730 A
Component: Telefon 016 0422 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603292512
Coding: 020103010100011000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00022
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremiPhaet A01002
ROD: EV_UHVPremiPhaet.rod
VCID: 1A3B847F1D035DEE9F-804E

No fault code found.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Hi, 

Many thanks,

Interesting that only two block are different.

02 01 00 00 01 00011000000000
02 01 03 01 01 00011000000000

I wonder (but not that much) how the privacy handset is coded...

Regards,

Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, the 03 in byte 2 refers to the type of microphone. I would hazard a guess that I could set it to 00, like yours Johan, and it would still work, but I thought "if it ain't broke, don't fix it !". 
The 01 in byte 3 is for Antenna Diagnostic inactive, since without this setting VCDS shows a fault code for the antenna; I'm not sure why that is since I think the antenna is working OK, but it is difficult to tell.

My next task is to try to get the Google maps function working. I've tried with a Samsung Galaxy S6, but no joy yet. 

Out of interest, I have noticed that the phone menu options differ according to what phone is paired. e.g with a Galaxy S6 paired an SMS button appears on the screen and it has a "modem" function on the MFD (which I can't figure out how to activate), but with a Motorola Moto G, it does not - would that be a sign that the Samsung has connected via rSAP, Johan ? You also mentioned in another thread that for Google maps you need the "APN configured for data traffic in the RNS". How do I do this ?

Thanks, Robbie


----------



## Admanirv (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re*

Hi, 

I have just purchased a 2010 phaeton v6 tdi, it has rns810 unit, how much did all the kit cost you? 

Thanks


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Hi Rob,

The easiest way to spot/ensure that you have a RSAP connection is that the phone display in the instrument cluster states 'Premium' as a word for the connection to the phone.
The phone should also show the fact that is has made an RSAP connection. 










If you just have the Bluetooth icon, it is just 'Handsfree'

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

...The APN is set in the advanced setting of the Navigation setup under the 'Setup' button...

regards

Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Johan. 
That option doesn't appear on the screen with me, but as mentioned, I do get a "modem" option on the MFD - any ideas what this is ? 
My RNS810 versions are: 
HW H64 
SW 1230. 


Hi Admanirv , 
it cost approx £125 for the bluetooth module, £30 for the cable, £7 for the aerial and a lot of my time.

Robbie


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> Thanks Johan.
> That option doesn't appear with me, but as mentioned, I do get "modem" - any ideas what this is ?
> My RNS810 versions are HW H64 SW 1230.
> 
> ...


Not sure, 

Mine looks like this:

Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 035 680 B HW: 3D0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H55 1224 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Coding: 060500020000002040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 1F4D2DD50EDD10E0391

Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, that was quick Johan - I was still editing my previous reply !
Strangely the VCDS scan implies I've got a slightly newer version than you on an older car !

Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 035 680 B HW: 3D0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H64 1230 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M0168023
Coding: 020100420000002000
Shop #: WSC 77012 210 82037
VCID: 1F4DB56B0E2138C668-804A

No fault code found.
-------------------------------

Our Bluetooth module and RNS810 are the same so I wonder why I don't get the same options as you ? Your Navigation long coding is different to mine - perhaps I need to fiddle with that.


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Right, I just changed my Navigation Long coding so that it was the same as yours Johan
It had no change on the phone/maps functionality.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Hi, 

Well coding seems a reasonable start. As for earlier or later unit, my car was built in Aug/Sept 2011. It is a MY12 (Dynaudio became standard is the only obvious difference). When was your built?


Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Build date: 18 Jan 2011.

Now that you mention it Johan, when the RNS810 booted up after I re-coded to your long coding, I noticed it came up with "Dynaudio" on the VW start screen which I don't recall seeing before.

Perhaps mine has had a firmware update of some sort (Although I thought HW H64 referred to the hardware version and SW 1230 to the software/firmware version). 

Robbie.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> Build date: 18 Jan 2011.
> 
> Now that you mention it Johan, when the RNS810 booted up after I re-coded to your long coding, I noticed it came up with "Dynaudio" on the VW start screen which I don't recall seeing before.
> 
> ...


The Google Maps thing does have a build number and was an 'no cost' option for the UK. One wonders if there is another difference that we have not yet noticed. Not sure where to look. That you have later firmware / hardware should be a 'good thing' . Wondered if they did swap your unit out in the early days as part of getting it all to work?

Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

BTW, I've definitely got my Galaxy S6 working in rSAP mode with a good 3G signal. Out of curiosity, what do you have stored as your GPRS Access point in the MFD menu please ?









(strange - sometimes this photo displays upside down, other times it's OK ! )


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> BTW, I've definitely got my Galaxy S6 working in rSAP mode with a good 3G signal. Out of curiosity, what do you have stored as your GPRS Access point in the MFD menu please ?


So, do you now have the APN setting page on the RNS?

As for the APN itself, I am on Vodafone and they have a couple that work, but I mostly use 'wap.vodafone.co.uk'...

For EE it looks like:
Name = Internet
APN = everywhere (case sensitive)
Proxy = Leave Blank
Port = Leave Blank
Username = eesecure
Password = secure

Regards,

Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Johan,
No, I still don't have APN settings on the RNS810, I just have an option to fill in a GPRS access point on the MFD settings. I'm not sure if that would help in any way though.
Robbie


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> Hi Johan,
> No, I still don't have APN settings on the RNS810, I just have an option to fill in a GPRS access point on the MFD settings. I'm not sure if that would help in any way though.
> Robbie


Ok, will need to look for that one, don't recall having that one. The one you need will be on the RNS. Wonder where it could be coded?


Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm stumped as to where to look next (Adaptation or long coding for Instruments or Radio perhaps?) I'll see if Ross-Tech can help.

I found info for the coding for the RNS510, which I think would be the same (or very similar) as the RNS810:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Radio_Navigation_System_(RNS510)

This explains why, when I changed byte 01 to reflect your system Johan, I got the Dynaudio text on startup.


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

With much help from Johan and Ross-Tech, I have got the RNS810 to give me the Google maps (satellite) options on the RNS810 Map display. 










This was achieved by modifying Byte 08, Bit 6 on module 37:Navigation, then re-booting the RNS810. So my coding changed from 020100420000002000 to 020100420000002040. (Strangely, I had tried a very similar code when I used Johan's info a few days ago but it had no effect at the time. )

Unfortunately, I am still having trouble getting the RNS810 to connect to the internet (I have a good 3G connection to my rSAP phone) and I have tried numerous APN setup details but nothing works (Yet)


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> With much help from Johan and Ross-Tech, I have got the RNS810 to give me the Google maps (satellite) options on the RNS810 Map display.
> 
> This was achieved by modifying Byte 08, Bit 6 on module 37:Navigation, then re-booting the RNS810. So my coding changed from 020100420000002000 to 020100420000002040. (Strangely, I had tried a very similar code when I used Johan's info a few days ago but it had no effect at the time. )
> 
> Unfortunately, I am still having trouble getting the RNS810 to connect to the internet (I have a good 3G connection to my rSAP phone) and I have tried numerous APN setup details but nothing works (Yet)


Good job!

Do you know also have the APN page in that NAV settings? If you do, all is good and you should make sure that you have the APN meeting from EE in there, if not, then we need to figure out what we need to get that page to display. 

Regards,

Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Johan,
yes I have the APN page now. I have entered the settings you suggested above but no luck yet. (I also tried numerous other settings I found searching the 'internet.)









I'll keep trying with different phones etc.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Robbie, do you happen to know if I'm likely to be able to get to the flap motor for the centre dash trim if I remove the radio?


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello Mr Wave :wave:
sorry but I'm not sure about that one as I didn't specifically look in the area above the Nav unit. Although I suspect there is not much room to get your hands up in there where the motors would be. 
The RNS810 is actually quite easy to pull out once you know how. I think I could remove it in 5 mins. I suspect the J523 would be similar. 

Michaels tips: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2089269-Installation-Tip-Replacement-of-the-J523-Front-Information-Display-and-Control-Head&p=25391107&viewfull=1


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> Thanks Johan,
> yes I have the APN page now. I have entered the settings you suggested above but no luck yet. (I also tried numerous other settings I found searching the 'internet.)
> 
> I'll keep trying with different phones etc.


Hi Rob,

What does the 'Status' page look like? - and make sure that you have the map in 'Satellite' mode to make sure that there is a need to pull data.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Johan,

here is the status page:










When I select the satellite map icon it just tells me to connect a phone or wait till an internet connection has been established (or words to that effect)

I notice that I don't have the Left/Right arrows symbol that you had on your MFD. I presume this tells you internet data is flowing ?










Cheers, robbie.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> I think I could remove it in 5 mins. I suspect the J523 would be similar.


Thanks Robbie. I think I may be able to help you reduce that to 4 mins. The ashtrays can be removed completely simply by squeezing them at the sides (I think I'm remembering that correctly), and the trim on the ashtrays can be removed by sliding to the side (I don't remember which side).


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Another question to Johan please:

On a German forum someone suggested that there should be the option "Setup> Navigation> advanced settings> data" under the Settings of the dashboard screen (MFD, not RNS810 screen).
Please could you tell me if you have that Setup> Navigation option available because I do not.

Thanks, Robbie


----------



## Steve25 (Jul 20, 2016)

*screws*

Hi, have question about 810 - I removed 4 screws, but cant take unit out from dash. On upper half si possible remove cca 4cm from dashboard, bud on lower half not. I saw this video, and on 0:38 is visible hole from next screw - I see thats other navi system, but dimension etc. are same, so is next screw under this small box ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWlE7n3W3UA


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Steve25 said:


> Hi, have question about 810 - I removed 4 screws, but cant take unit out from dash. On upper half si possible remove cca 4cm from dashboard, bud on lower half not. I saw this video, and on 0:38 is visible hole from next screw - I see thats other navi system, but dimension etc. are same, so is next screw under this small box ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWlE7n3W3UA


There is a screw hidden behind the temperature sensor at the bottom of the unit. See photo 3 on page 1 of this thread.
Robbie.


----------



## Steve25 (Jul 20, 2016)

Not see Thanks button, so thank you


----------



## Naykul (Aug 8, 2016)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> Steve25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, have question about 810 - I removed 4 screws, but cant take unit out from dash. On upper half si possible remove cca 4cm from dashboard, bud on lower half not. I saw this video, and on 0:38 is visible hole from next screw - I see thats other navi system, but dimension etc. are same, so is next screw under this small box ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWlE7n3W3UA
> ...


Can you leave me a phone number or a email address Robbie.?? I have 2011 phaeton and I want to ask some things about bluetooth connection. Thanx


----------

